
PyBay is the conference you can’t afford to miss - mzdaniel
http://www.pybay.com/#!PyBay-is-a-conference-you-cant-afford-to-miss/t1si1/57ac05d20cf26d54f732572b
======
mzdaniel
If you are into Python, if you are serious about advancing your technical
skills / career, or if you want to promote your ideas to SF Bay Area's finest
developers, you won't want to miss [http://pybay.com](http://pybay.com) next
weekend (Aug 19-21)

PyBay is a chance for SF Bay Area's Python developers to come together, learn
from the best in the software industry, find a mentor, make new friends, and
come away with an experience that can only be created by engineers for
engineers.

